# What am doing wrong ?



## Gwar (Feb 6, 2022)

Hello, I have followed the steps to refine silver from 90% coins, I ended up with a muddy paste that dried well, I then smelted it and made my own silver shot, but it will not melt into the mold using MAP gas, HELP ??


----------



## orvi (Feb 7, 2022)

Melting with torch inside a graphite mold is very bad idea, as it will burn away quickly.
You need proper fused silica melting dish. They are fairly cheap compared to graphite, and last for very long time if only pure metals are melted in them.
You also need to insulate the whole operation if using gas torch. Propane or propane/butane torches aren´t that efficient in melting silver or even worse gold.
You need some insulation mineral wool to wrap your dish in, and then melt it. You will probably need two such torches to properly melt that ammount of silver. Or use some oxy torch - either oxy-propane or oxy-acetylene would work order of magnitude better than these.

Melt the silver in the melting dish and pour it inside the mold while throughly liquid and moving freely in the dish. Should work.


----------



## Gwar (Feb 7, 2022)

Many thanks for the response orvi, I appreciate it and will take that into account, coincidently I did order one of the sets I believe you are referring to.


----------



## Gwar (Feb 7, 2022)

I already have Borax for the impurities and am using a setup from ToAUTO, and have been watching videos of the process, I am on the fence though, I see many people take good bars and remelt them into various molds, I for one like the refining process from coins, Nitric Acid and Distilled water, etc; to poured silver method.. But I do need a lot more practice.


----------



## orvi (Feb 7, 2022)

Yes, this should be good to go.
You are just missing that insulation. Without it you arent going anywhere good when melting and pouring silver with regular small propane torch.

These furnances work, and they are convenient to use. Unfortunately, they wont last very long, heating element often burn quite quickly. It could be repaired with more quality heating element wiring tho, if one has some skill with electrical stuff.


----------



## Hartbar (Feb 7, 2022)

Why would you melt 90% US silver coins? There is a premium on these right now. They are a given weight and given alloy.
You lose that and get a silver blob


----------



## Gwar (Feb 7, 2022)

Hello Hartbar, I chose that path because I wanted to learn the steps, it seems odd to buy nice rounds or bars only to melt down, but I may pursue that angle, I am also looking into silver cell refinement.


----------



## Hartbar (Feb 9, 2022)

Hi Gwar, I guess we all need material to master the art with.
I find the most worthless silver material is damaged holloware.
It also sells for a major discount to refiners, if your willing to spend the time cutting and beating it out, then there’s your silver.
My main point was that 90% US silver coins, right now, have a good premium.
Good luck


----------

